# Finding a Job in US



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

hi,
im currently in Dubai and i would like to go to Us. yet i dont know how to find job there just before going, anyone got clues what are the job sites that best serve or any guid at all?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved this message to its own thread, as I think you'll get a better range of advice here.

Finding a job in the US from overseas depends in large measure in what kind of work you are looking for. There are more options available for managerial types than for tradespeople, and for college educated professions than for those in other professions.

Your best option is to swing a transfer from your current employer. But if you have to change employers, you probably ought to plan on doing an online and letter-writing campaign backed up with the option for one or more exploratory trips to the US - to take interviews and scout out locations.

Obviously, the more unique skills and experience you possess, the better your chances - languages, international experience, something not normally on offer in the US job market - all those sorts of things really help.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> hi,
> im currently in Dubai and i would like to go to Us. yet i dont know how to find job there just before going, anyone got clues what are the job sites that best serve or any guid at all?


If you're not a U.S. citizen, then finding a job is not your problem but rather the visa is.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

thank you....

which thread did you post it so i can check later??

besides, im Executive researcher in Human resource agency...i dont know about chances in US,i also have morethan 5 years business developing experience but not full time.

i spent a long time looking over some of these job sites but seems not usefull....do they really need anyone from outside while they have people inside the country....like here in UAE foreigners are always welcome for job opporunity...



Bevdeforges said:


> I've moved this message to its own thread, as I think you'll get a better range of advice here.
> 
> Finding a job in the US from overseas depends in large measure in what kind of work you are looking for. There are more options available for managerial types than for tradespeople, and for college educated professions than for those in other professions.
> 
> ...


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

I think i ca get visa, but the point is if no job then im not ganna apply for visa cause i dont want to wander in streets there,jobless..



Fatbrit said:


> If you're not a U.S. citizen, then finding a job is not your problem but rather the visa is.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

shinny_girl said:


> thank you....
> 
> which thread did you post it so i can check later??


You obviously found the new thread if you posted here.  (This IS the new thread.)

Human resources is not exactly in short supply in the US. Unless you can demonstrate that your international experience might be of particular interest to some (large) company - you know, dealing with the expats they transfer in and out of their US operation. There is also a certain amount of familiarity you need with US labor law (what there is of it).

The US just isn't looking for foreign workers - and they make it darned difficult (not to mention expensive) for employers to hire from outside the US. And the problem is that, unless you have close family in the US or are married to or marrying a US citizen, you generally have to have the job first before you can even apply for the visa. Either a family member or an employer has to "petition" for you and that's the tough part.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh, im ganna find a man to be married with 
(kidding)


Bevdeforges said:


> You obviously found the new thread if you posted here.  (This IS the new thread.)
> 
> Human resources is not exactly in short supply in the US. Unless you can demonstrate that your international experience might be of particular interest to some (large) company - you know, dealing with the expats they transfer in and out of their US operation. There is also a certain amount of familiarity you need with US labor law (what there is of it).
> 
> ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Does this job translate to sourcer/recruiter? Yes, the jobs exist and pay ridiculously well. You might even find an employer crazy enough to sponsor a visa.
Please this is not personal - does your written English represent your verbal skills?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> I think i ca get visa,


Which visa?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I have to agree with twostep that your written English is not up to the standard that would be required of any HR person. If you were just being careless, you should try to to break the habit of doing that at any time in conjuction with hunting for a job.

As far as there being lots of recruiting jobs that pay well, that is usually only true in boom times, and these aren't boom times.

You are right to point out that there would be no advantage to hiring you when there are Americans and immigrants who are already here who can do the job.

Why not consider Australia, where immigration is much easier. There is a point system, with a test you can take on line. If you qualify, the process may take a while, but you don't have to get a job in advance. You can immigrate and then look.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

im not clear with what you said above, i mean the "standard" word. but my mom always says do not use bad english when you are dressed up. so i follow the word. is that what you say,too?

and regarding australia, ive passed all those scoring processes and i also consulted with a lawyer in Aust,i should start my application in few months. but its always good that you have several options.
Am i right?

Thanks for comments/guides


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

shinny_girl said:


> Oh, im ganna find a man to be married with
> (kidding)


And the sad thing after all that is that it doesn't always work!  I speak from experience here. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

!!!!! that was just a joke!!!!
im not crazy!



Bevdeforges said:


> And the sad thing after all that is that it doesn't always work!  I speak from experience here.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, I know you were kidding - I didn't actually marry the guy "just" to get into France.... but I admit we were every immigration agent's nightmare, cause it sure looked like we did.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

synthia said:


> I have to agree with twostep that your written English is not up to the standard that would be required of any HR person. If you were just being careless, you should try to to break the habit of doing that at any time in conjuction with hunting for a job.
> 
> As far as there being lots of recruiting jobs that pay well, that is usually only true in boom times, and these aren't boom times.
> 
> ...


Cynthia - boom is not the word for it. It is crazy. I have never seen it like this before. Only the best is good enough and employers are at it.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> and regarding australia, ive passed all those scoring processes and i also consulted with a lawyer in Aust,i should start my application in few months. but its always good that you have several options.
> Am i right?


The US system is NOT at all similar to the Australian one. From what you have told us so far, I do not think emigration to the US is a realistic possibility.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It's good to have options, but not if the options aren't viable. I suppose I have the option of moving to LA and becoming a movie star, but at an overweight 63, it isn't really viable. If you want an option, look at New Zealand.


----------

